# Y'all gonna be thrilled with this . . .



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Toyota Trail Teams ripping up the OBX beaches with FJ's.

Riding thru the surf, speeding thru dune crossings, speeding on the beach . . . Aren't they cool?

Take your blood pressure meds before clicking

http://www.toyotatrailteams.com/?section=2.4.11122

hypocritical bastarges!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

what a bunch of scumbags

cross rutting, and basically makin anyone that drives on the beach look bad

yeah ....some REALLY hardcore four wheeling out there....you DEFIANTELY need to have a SUPER Badass toyota....

those guys are SO HARDCORE.....:--| ..not...........wtf..............


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i thought toyota and the adob were in bed together someone should show them this **** and how the hell did they get to set up tents on the beach


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

And people wonder why they keep closing the beaches....its idiots like these that make everybody think *all* orv's drive like that. well i've got news for them. WRONG!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This is not new. It's been around the boards for awhile now.


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

I think you guys are over reacting a little bit to that video. The only stupid thing they did was drive their vehicles in the saltwater, which is the same as an acid bath. They are not driving on or over the dunes. They aren't speeding when you watch it in real time, just looks like they are when they fast forward the video. They're either on Portsmouth Island or S. Core Banks because they said they had to take the private 4 truck ferry to get there, thats why they can pitch tents and camp on the beach. I'm the guy that drives 5-10 MPH on the beach and yells at every SOB that's breaking rules and driving like an idiot and I don't have a problem with these guys.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

I would of loved to see him hit a hole in the surf and watch it sink a little further down with each wave!!!!:--|


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

AMEN.... And after you get your wind back from laughing at the 1st knucklehead getting stuck, you get to giggle at his buddies while they frame-out trying to save him. You don't just call a wrecker for a quick pull-out once you get down there!!!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Toyota sucks...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Brooksobx said:


> I think you guys are over reacting a little bit to that video. The only stupid thing they did was drive their vehicles in the saltwater, which is the same as an acid bath. They are not driving on or over the dunes. They aren't speeding when you watch it in real time, just looks like they are when they fast forward the video. They're either on Portsmouth Island or S. Core Banks because they said they had to take the private 4 truck ferry to get there, thats why they can pitch tents and camp on the beach. I'm the guy that drives 5-10 MPH on the beach and yells at every SOB that's breaking rules and driving like an idiot and I don't have a problem with these guys.


 I'm with you Brooks,probably Portsmouth.. Mainly because Portsmouth or Corebanks would be the only place they could go and do what they did,because thier "bedfeller" Audobon,won't allow it on Hatteras where people stake thier livelyhoods on folks being able to access the beach...


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Toyota Trail Teams ripping up the OBX beaches with FJ's.
> 
> Riding thru the surf, speeding thru dune crossings, speeding on the beach . . . Aren't they cool?
> 
> ...


oh boy, whoa, i almost fell asleep...
sorry couldnt make it through the hole vid.....


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*I agree*



Brooksobx said:


> I think you guys are over reacting a little bit to that video. The only stupid thing they did was drive their vehicles in the saltwater, which is the same as an acid bath. They are not driving on or over the dunes. They aren't speeding when you watch it in real time, just looks like they are when they fast forward the video. They're either on Portsmouth Island or S. Core Banks because they said they had to take the private 4 truck ferry to get there, thats why they can pitch tents and camp on the beach. I'm the guy that drives 5-10 MPH on the beach and yells at every SOB that's breaking rules and driving like an idiot and I don't have a problem with these guys.


I Agree with what you said above

Thats what I saw too, "sped-up" video..
They seemed to Me to be with-in the "rules"..

To just start bashing a vehicle manufacture in this post, is just...
So what if they drive Toyotas?
Only thing I saw *WRONG*,,, was no fishing rods/rod racks....


opcorn:


----------



## jellybear (Jan 15, 2006)

NO Fishing Rods ,What a bunch of Yuppie Scum.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

LEADDRAFT said:


> To just start bashing a vehicle manufacture in this post, is just...
> So what if they drive Toyotas?


What I found offensive was that Toyota is marketing their vehicles designed to drive _off road_ by driving them in an area that they indirectly support closing to off-road vehicles.

Toyota gave $20 million to the Audubon Society, one of the major players in the lawsuit to close beaches in NC. Of course Toyota claims that the donation was for very specific programs for environmental protection but hey, $20 million for that frees up capital for "other" agendas.

It's like saying "I loaned my gun to the bank robber but it was just for target practice . . ." 

Toyota monetarily supports -and in a big way- an entity that is now actively and aggressively working to end vehicular access to the beachfront and their ain't no way to sugarcoat it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

You know, as a Toyota owner this is really getting old. Listen up people...
*All Major Auto Makers Have Given Money To These Same Groups* all you have to do is look it up. Before any manufactoring plant for any product made in the USA is built they have to submit a reclamation plan for the property to keep it enviromentaly safe.

So if this is the way it's going to be, when all others junk there Fords, Chevy's and Dodges I will give up my Toyota. Bottom line is the vid was done and it was legal. We would not have had the same out cry had it been a Ford, Chevy or any other. Toyota is just the on the spot right now.

I'm AirDown and I approved this message.....


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

I guess that I missed the whole point of this thread also. I thought they were being called A**holes because of the way they were driving, not because of what they were driving.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't know how they got to set up tents either,But the biggest part of that video from what i recognize is going in and out of hatteras inlet,big boat museum right after pavement ends on highway 12 and the fire tower heading towards the sound side of the inlet.Jmho.Sure does look like the south side of hatteras to me Sorry couldn't help but find the land marks in the video

Ron


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

In one shot, they're heading north in Kill Devil Hills at the Wright Brothers Monument. In another shot they're at the campground at NPS in Buxton. In another shot they're at the " Graveyard of the Atlantic " Museum (big boat museum??). The fire tower on the Pole Road in Hatteras is only half there now, and the electricity tower in the video is not the fire tower. The small ferry that they are on is the private ferry he mentions in the video that is taking them to Portsmouth Island or South Core Banks where you can pitch your tent for up to 2 weeks if you feel like it. I've been driving these beaches for 30 years now and I KNOW what I'm talking about!!! JMHO


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you for clearing me up brooks you absolutely "KNOW" what your talking about for sure.And thank you again for telling me the name of the museum I couldn't think of it at the time I was typing.I should have been more clear.I should have looked closer at the tower again "I" was wrong  I really should have watched the video closer I guess.Thanks again for setting me straight.

Ron


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

JEEPS ROCK.... TOY WHAT?:--|


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AirDown said:


> You know, as a Toyota owner this is really getting old. Listen up people...
> *All Major Auto Makers Have Given Money To These Same Groups* all you have to do is look it up. Before any manufactoring plant for any product made in the USA is built they have to submit a reclamation plan for the property to keep it enviromentaly safe.
> 
> So if this is the way it's going to be, when all others junk there Fords, Chevy's and Dodges I will give up my Toyota. Bottom line is the vid was done and it was legal. We would not have had the same out cry had it been a Ford, Chevy or any other. Toyota is just the on the spot right now.
> ...


 Doesn't matter which automaker it is,they need "heat" put on them if they donate to groups that would take away our right to access hunting and fishing... I own a yota also,probably buy another if I could afford it,but I'm still gonna givem h*ll,as well as any other automaker-ect that supports these groups... It's difficult if not impossible to boycott all these big corperations that support them,but givin em h*ll shows them the buying public isn't happy with thier fishing or hunting previleges being slowly being eroded away by these groups..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Doesn't matter which automaker it is,they need "heat" put on them if they donate to groups that would take away our right to access hunting and fishing... I own a yota also,probably buy another if I could afford it,but I'm still gonna givem h*ll,as well as any other automaker-ect that supports these groups... It's difficult if not impossible to boycott all these big corperations that support them,but givin em h*ll shows them the buying public isn't happy with thier fishing or hunting previleges being slowly being eroded away by these groups..


I agree, I own a Yota but sent them a few letters,mostly got canned responses but at least they know that people are not happy with their decesion.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Cdog said:


> I agree, I own a Yota but sent them a few letters,mostly got canned responses but at least they know that people are not happy with their decesion.


I agree, I'm not happy with them either. What gets me is some of the stupid statements made by a few. Such as...let me see a Toyota stuck I'll hook up and snatch the axel from under it....come on guy grow up.

While we are on the subject here are a few more we can boycott or pitch a fit to. This is just a few pulled straight from the 2007 DOW financial statement. Makes you really wonder where you money goes when you buy stuff..

Adobe
ADP
Aetna Foundation
AMD
Ameriprise Financial
Amgen Foundation
Austin Counter Tops
Chicago Tribune Foundation
Choice Hotels International
Citigroup
The Clorox Company Foundation
Consolidated Rail Corporation
Countrywide Cares
Dell
Deutsche Bank America
Foundation
Exxon Mobil Foundation
Genentech
Grainger
Hanson, Bridgett, Marcus, Vlahos
& Rudy, LLP
The Home Depot
HSBC
ING
Institutional Investor
Intuit
J. P. Morgan Chase Foundation
Kraft Foods
The Lubrizol Foundation
Mentor Graphics Foundation
The Morrison & Foerster
Foundation
MTS Systems Corporation
Nike
PG & E Corporation
Pearson
Philip Morris Companies
The Pfizer Foundation
Portland General Electric Company
The Progressive Insurance
Foundation
The Prudential Foundation
Quad Graphics
Qualcomm
Reader’s Digest Foundation
Rescap
RL Flomaster
Safeco Insurance
SAP
The Stackpole-Hall Foundation
Tyco International
United Technologies
Verizon
Wachovia Foundation
Washington Mutual Foundation
WellPoint Foundation


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

One thing I don't wonder about with these guys,is how they are able to jump into a courtroom on ever single cause that suits them,or a way to hinder the hunter or fisherman.. Most of those at the head of that snake are rich anyway,even if they weren't they wouldn't have to work real jobs.....


----------

